# Michelin pilot sport 4s



## D7reU (Jan 7, 2013)

Changed my dunlop on MY12 to michelins. Sooo much better for road use. Doesn't tramline like before.

But would I need to get another wheel alignment?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Changing tyres doesn***8217;t mean you need an alignment check.

Having alignment checked yearly is a good idea to prevent odd tyre wear etc.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Having fitted either MPSS or MPS4S to 4 different cars now I'd need a very good reason to put something else on a car. Really excellent tyres.


----------



## Mark-T (Aug 15, 2017)

What pressures you lot using on the mps4s and what you seeing it go up to when warm?


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

mark-t said:


> what pressures you lot using on the mps4s and what you seeing it go up to when warm?


my set up is
cold
29 f
31 r

hot 
32 f
34 r


----------



## D7reU (Jan 7, 2013)

my set up is
cold
34 f
34 r


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Many people used to run between 32 psi f&r to 34 psi f&r on the old MPSS (on road). I'm not sure about how these are affected thermally but they are meant to bounce a little more so maybe something like you have towards the upper end will be good.

Check the tyre for pressures (~37 psi should be ok) during driving really as with the warmer weather you may find that they quickly shoot above 40 psi and then you'll start losing some performance / grip and will, over time, eat into the life of the tyre.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I found the MPSS quite wobbly at Nissan OEM run flat pressure of 29, increasing slowly they felt so much better between 32 and 34 psi.
On the MPS4 I have only needed to go up to 30-31psi.
That's cold temps.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I find the MP4S a substantially more stiff tyre than the MPSS.

There's a significant difference on the road with the MP4S that makes them feel more akin to the RFs than the softer MPSS.

As a result I find them much less pressure sensitive, that is I dont worry about what pressure they're at all the time like I did with the MPSS.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Changed my Dunlop Maxx RFT to Michelin Pilot Sport 4s on MY2010 and running at 34psi and so much smoother on the road and tyres look amazing.


----------

